# Energy planning jobs in Australia



## EngrZohaib (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi,
I have done bachelor in electronics engineering from Pakistan's university and plan to do my master programme in Australia.
I have searched a master program in energy planning in UTS(University of Technology Sydney). I have to ask you that does energy planning have a scope in the international market and specially in Australia as well?
If it has then which type of jobs I can get?


----------

